# Who lost a boat on the Trinity?



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Went out today and found this boat adrift North of Riverside on the Trinity. About half full of water, and still full of gear.


----------



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a pic of the tpwd boat ownership query:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Did you tow it in? Hope the owner is safe. A welfare check is in order here I'm sure.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Did you tow it in? Hope the owner is safe. A welfare check is in order here I'm sure.


Called up the sheriff and game warden with the exact location of the boat. They were going to look into it. I know the GW was going to try and get in touch with the owner. Left it to the professionals to determine what to do about the boat.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I sure hope someone can follow up on this with a happy ending.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I sure hope someone can follow up on this with a happy ending.


X2!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Any follow up to this? I hope it turned out well..


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayer sent, Hope everything goes good.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

wow. dousnt look good. looks like he was duck hunting. when did that end? hope they locate him and he is ok. dame


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

duck season ended in january. I would assume the boat was just beached on a bank somewhere and no tied up. then floated away from the high water.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Mako-Wish said:


> duck season ended in january. I would assume the boat was just beached on a bank somewhere and no tied up. then floated away from the high water.


That's most likely what happened. Never heard anything back from GW or sheriff. It was the day after those few big storms that raised the river. Haven't been back there since then. Wonder if it's still there...


----------

